# Salmon, Butts & Wings (Qview Heavy)



## rbranstner (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I was long over due for a batch of salmon. My mother in law has been trying to get me to do a batch for a month or so and I finally found the time. My brother came to town so we smoked up 8 fillets of salmon, 2 butts and some wings for lunch.
I brined the salmon over night with a brown sugar/salt mix then rinsed and added some brown sugar, garlic powder and pepper.

Ready to head to the smoker.
	

		
			
		

		
	








On the smoker.







All done and ready to vacuum seal.







I didn't have any of my rub on hand so I used Bad Byrons Butt rub on the one and Bone Sucking Sauce rub on the other. I wasn't impressed with the bone sucking sauce rub at all. No flavor! We injected the butts with Cherry Dr. Pepper the night before.

The two butts.







In the UDS for a smoke bath.







Foiled at 165 with a little splash of apple juice in the foil.







Pulled it at 205 and rested in the cooler for an hour. This butt pulled like a dream. The bone slid right out.







Added a little finishing sauce then off to the walking in freezer (aka my garage)







We threw some wings on to eat for supper. Rubbed them with McCormic wing seasoning and cover half of them with a local wing joints Diablo wing sauce and the other half with Cattlemans Gold sauce.

About to head to the smoker.







All done and ready to eat.







It was a beautiful day of smoking here in ND. No wind and -3 degrees when the butts went on in the morning. Here are a few pics of my yard/smoker after the two blizzards we had last week.







The smoke shack filled with salmon. we had a little shoveling to do before we could get to the smoker.













Thanks for checking out our smoke.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 9, 2011)

Great looking smoke my friend. That white ground cover is way too much work for me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I 'll keep my green grass thank you


----------



## les3176 (Jan 9, 2011)

It ALL looks good!Nice job on the smoke. I'm surprised you could lift your arms after all that shoveling!! lol


----------



## shamong9 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi,

Looks great, wish I could do some smoking.       I dont think my MES 30 will do the job in this weather, so I'll just dream of your food for now.     Just keep me dreamingJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome looking chow there RB !!!!

I knew when your brother came to town, there would be some great food for us to see!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 9, 2011)

Man oh Man there Rbrans that some good looking food you have there. That seams like an awful lot of work just to use your smoker. But the work was worth it I'm sure just looking at the Q. You done good there son.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 9, 2011)

that is way too much snow for me

i think this shot is you and your brother after the smoke in the hottub?


----------



## smokermark (Jan 9, 2011)

That is some fine smoking RB. All of it, your salmon is outstanding!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Palm trees in the midst to boot! Keep warm and enjoy the weather.


----------



## papagreer (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice looking grub 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I like the racks you used for some of the salmon. Great way to add more space to the smoker having them stacked up like that. I need to get some of those. Man, you got some snow there! I miss getting snow like that....we're supposed to get an inch today.....weak! HAHA


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 10, 2011)

papagreer said:


> Nice looking grub
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those stacked racks are cheap at Walmart. Like $10 for a package of 3 racks and you can stack them on top of each other. I think they were actually baking cooling racks but they work great for the smoker. I am going to be getting some more then I won't have to dirty so many cookie sheets when prepping the meat.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds like a fun day, other than the shoveling. And here I've been complaining about a few inches.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 10, 2011)

Great looking food!


----------



## brokenwing (Jan 10, 2011)

I am drooling, that salmon looks to good.  Now I'm curious how much salt to water do you brine  you Salmon.  Last time i used some lemon, and it was way to much. Nice job man that is some good q.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 10, 2011)

brokenwing said:


> I am drooling, that salmon looks to good.  Now I'm curious how much salt to water do you brine  you Salmon.  Last time i used some lemon, and it was way to much. Nice job man that is some good q.




I don't use a wet brine I use a dry rub brine. Its a mix of brown sugar and salt.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 10, 2011)

The food looks GREAT, The Snow, Not so Great...
 


miamirick said:


> that is way too much snow for me
> 
> i think this shot is you and your brother after the smoke in the hottub?


Rick all this picture needs is a Witchdoctor with a bone through his nose to be stirring the pot with a great big spoon...


----------



## meateater (Jan 10, 2011)

Great looking salmon, that's the ultimate smokey candy!


----------



## brekar (Jan 13, 2011)

How does injecting with the Cherry Dr. Pepper come out flavor wise???


----------



## porked (Jan 15, 2011)

Great looking salmon, damn. The pork and wings too, nice job in the middle of the Winter especially.


----------

